
Show HN: Retro Patents – Nostalgic Music and Technology Prints - louismg
https://www.retropatents.com/collections/music
======
cgore
I actually really like the old hand sketched design drawings quite a bit,
there's a really cool look to them, and while it's purely useful, sometimes
there's some real artistic merit there.

